# BlueJ Gloop hilfe!



## hanna789 (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo! 
ich brauche sofort hilfe und wenn es geht noch heute!
wir sollen in der Schule ein Sonnensytem mit GLOOP programieren und das habe ich auch gut geschafft! Aber ich will noch was hinzufügen. 
Z.B: Ein Komet soll auf die Erde kommen und die Erde soll dann kaputt gehen, aber wie mache ich das? 
Also meine Frage ist, wie programmiere ich, dass wenn etwas in einem bestimmten Radius ist, etwas bestimmtes passiert? 
Hoffe habe es gut erklärt, wenn nicht dann fragt mich bitte, ist gant dringent!!


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Mai 2016)

hanna789 hat gesagt.:


> Hoffe habe es gut erklärt


Sorry, aber IMHO hast Du gar nichts erklärt !!
Poste den Code und stell dann Deine Frage ... 
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## hanna789 (11. Mai 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber IMHO hast Du gar nichts erklärt !!
> Poste den Code und stell dann Deine Frage ...
> http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html
> 
> Gruß Klaus


 
und was verstehst du bitte nicht? :/ Ich brauche für GLOOP nur einen bestimmten code, weiß aber nicht wie der geschrieben werden soll. Ich habe einen Komet programiert mit "
komet = new GLKugel (3000,40,0,80);
komet.setzeTextur ("komet.jpg"); 
"
und wenn dieser komet in den radius der Sonnne "

 sonne= new GLKugel (0,0,0,300);
  sonne.setzeTextur ("sonne.jpg");
" 
kommt soll was passieren, aber wie schreibe ich das??


----------



## Xyz1 (12. Mai 2016)

Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn du noch den Link dazu gepackt hättest: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GLOOP/

Du bist also in der Oberstufe und programmierst mit BlueJ und Gloop.

Es wird schwierig werden, jemanden zu finden, der dir hier kostenlos (Minimum) Bounding Box und Kollisionserkennung programmiert.


----------



## Saheeda (13. Mai 2016)

Eine relative simple Variante der Kollisionserkennung ist die über den Radius:
Wenn der Abstand zwischen den beiden Zentren kleiner ist, als die Summe der Radien, kann du eine Kollision annehmen.

Pseudocode wäre sowas :


```
Berechne Distanz Sonne Komet
   Wenn Distanz < (RadiusSonne + RadiusKomet)
      Dann Kollision
   Sonst keine Kollision
```


----------



## Xyz1 (14. Mai 2016)

Das gefällt mir sehr gut. 

http://www.mathematik-oberstufe.de/vektoren/a/abstand-2p-in-r3.html : Abstand 3d Punkte sehr gut aufgearbeitet.

|PQ| = sqrt ( (q1-p1)² + (q2-p2)² + (q3-p3)² )

Und das sieht natürlich alles nach dem The good old Pythagoras aus.


----------

